# Before and After Photos



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I know a lot of people have rescued horses, or even just bought some that were unhealthy and sickly. I just thought it would be cool to see other's horses before they were healthy, then what they look like now. Be sure to mention the breed! 

This is Cowgirl, my cute pinto mare. This was the first day I brought her home:









This pictures was taken today four weeks later:









That is my B.O's place, how I wish it was mine!! Lol.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Wish I had a great story to tell everyone. /but I just wanted to say how great your little mare looks! how old is she? Whats her story?


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

It is amazing what a horse looks like when someone actually feeds it. Kudos to you. The mare looks great! I have photos of a rescue pony I had, but with his winter coat you can't really tell how skinny he was. I didn't get a good pic before I donated him to a 4H club as a raffle pony. He has a really great home now with 2 little girls who just fawn over him. Happy endings are the best.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!!! =)

Cowgirl is said to be 2 1/2 to 3 years old. My mom works at a gas station and she got word of a free horse. It was said to be a black and white paint mare, and there was a possible pregnancy to a stallion who's half sister was an APHA champion. 

I thought it was too good to be true, that surely meant it was a beautiful mare, probably 14.3 hh. I quickly contacted the guy, and he said come and get her. He lived way out in the boonies, don't think I could tell anyone how to get out there. Cowgirl was in a dirt pen with four other horses that was about the size of a large round pen. Her hair was very thin, and her skin had dandruff and was flaky all over. I was surprsied when I saw her, actually sort of dissapointed, but her blue eyes had me hooked.

In the pen, she was wearing a dirty, old, rope halter with a dragging lead. She was supposedly hard to catch, and didn't want to be led. She leads fine for me, and she only has a halter on when I work with her. I think it was an economic issue more than serious abuse. The horses had water and hay, but were all skinny. Her only main fault, she is parrot-mouthed worse than any horse I have seen. And thank God she's not pregnant as the stallion was 15hh!


----------



## dutchessgoldengirl (Sep 19, 2010)

Your horse is absolutely gorgeous ) My sister-in-law sadly has a neighbor that doesn't take care of her horse, the horse just keeps getting worse and worse, my brother-in-law is talking to her to try and get the horse hopefully they do because it is awful. The woman says its too much hastle, the poor horse has like no room and no shade or anything. But you can tell it used to be a beautiful horse.
I will post pics if/when they get him and get him better )


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Waw good for you guys, she's gorgeous. Are these current pictures of her? what are your plans with her?


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, they are current =) I am training her for western. She walks with a lower set head, looks nice for western pleasure. She would also make a cute barrel pony lol I also plan to show in halter, showmanship classes.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice horse, glad you've got such a great story!
I don't have any pictures, but when my horse, Sam, was rescued, he was probably about 800lbs - now he's 1100!!!
He is such a trusting, loving horse...he's my boy!


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

You did awesome with her! I had the same sort of deal with the gelding I just sold. He was maybe 600lbs when I got him, 13.3hh and just scraggly looking.








This picture is from a few months later. He gained 150lbs, he is now 14.2hh and beautiful! Unfortunately we had to sell him. But I was happy to help him along his path to healthy!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow! You did an awesome job! I think both of them are sort of similiar with face markings lol =) He's a cutie!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Great job guys on giving these horses a new life!! 

In March I started looking for a horse for myself. I was looking for a buckskin, Dun, Grulla, or Blue Roan and was just keeping my eye out, not seriously looking. Well one day my girlfriend had found a Grulla QH mare, 6 y.o. and 15hh on craigslist so we emailed on her and decided to go check her out. Her description fit exactly what I was looking for. We got there and there were 8 or 9 mares in with 1 stallion :O and were all bred. Nova being one of them. The padock was no bigger than a large roundpen. They were all skinny, I didn't see hay and there water bucket was empty. She had another nice pasture out front with a palomino mare and foal in it and tons of grass, and of course she only had 2 of her 20 horses in there. She had minis tied up to poles with no water and all the grass around them eaten :-( Nova at the time was completely unbroke, hard to catch, didn't lead well, and skinny...here's a picture of her the day she got home










Now Nova is happy in her new home, up to weight, working on muscling, and preparing to have a baby. And she's even broke to ride. She's a very athletic mare who catches on to things very fast. She can be stubborn at times being that she's pregnant and still a very dominant mare, but she's everything I could have ever asked for in a horse. Here's a picture from about a month ago, only difference now is some more muscle and more of a baby belly.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes I think so too. I would love to help another horse along the road to becoming healthy. Its a very rewarding thing...I wouldn't change a day I had with that horse.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

first one is shane's after picture, second is his before .. he wasn't in terrible condition. this was a 4 year spread. 

third picture is my newest addition, Bryar. Just bought him a couple weeks ago. So he'll have manner more improvement pics to come.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think I posted my mare in a similar thread, but I will post her again with different pics. She is an 8 yro AQHA. I got her in March, she was thin, had rainrot everywhere, and was recovering from strangles. 
I think this pic was a few days after we got her. 







And this one is about a month ago. (not her foal) 








Unfortunately she has pretty severe arthritis in her hocks and may not be rideable again so has been a pasture ornament.


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

Early this year a friend called me and asked me to help her find a horse for her and her siblings. They all love animals and twice have tried to get a horse before only to end up with unsuitable horses, one a 3 year old QH the next try they got a miniature weanling stud colt. The first they sold at kitchener then their home hoof triming gave him crossed legs, the second they traded to me for a goat. Both times I had only heard about them getting the horse after it had happened and they where sick of it. I told them next time to call me and I would help them find a suitable horse, set them up with a good blacksmith, and teach them to ride it. I looked for a month mostly amongst my friends/contacts in the horse industry and while looking found a lovely tempered Arabian mare. One problem, she was so skinny you could see every bone in her body. We had no clue as to her real age or why she was so skinny and no clue how trained she was. But I fell in love with her anyways. When my friend said I could have her for 150 dollars I started considering it. When my first friend's father, still looking for a horse for his kids asked if I had found anything that looked promising I told him about my dirty skinny little mare who was quickly stealing my heart everytime I stoped in to see how she was doing. On a whim I asked how much he would charge us to keep her in his field along with whatever horse we found for him and his kids. He looked at me and thought for a minute then said, 

"You are finding us a horse, letting us use your equipment to care for any horse you find us, planning on giving the kids lessons on how to care for said horse. You plan on buying you own hay and grain for her. You say so far this mare has shown no pushiness or meanness and if she is trained well you have already said my kids would be allowed to ride her....Why in the word would I charge you to keep her in my field?" 

Two weeks later, almost a month after I first spotted her and close to 2 months after he bought her from an auction we took Indy to her new home. 

The first pic is her after she has spent a weekend settling in. This is two months after my friend got her and started feeding her to make her gain weight. And this picture actually makes her look alot fatter then she was my friend has a picture of her that really shows her skinnyness and I eventually want to get it on here too but she is computer illiterate and can't figure out how to get it from her camea to my e-mail inbox 

The second is after we had her for a month. She is now much fatter with more muscling over her back, shoulders, and haunches.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Very pretty girl! She is lucky to have found such nice families to help her along in her road to recovery =)


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

We bought Laasanna for $200 from a lady a few hours away from us...

when we bought her:
View attachment 41581


and just a few weeks before we had to put her down (due to mystery tumors) nearly a year later:
View attachment 41585


This is another wee girl we "rescued" she is still owned by her original owners but i like to call her mine because if I hadnt floated her home that day she would have foundered and died.

Day she got home:








Summer just been(NZ summer):








She couldnt even trot when she got here she was so obese.
Now she can jump 70cm easily from a trot (not with rider as I am to big and sister is learning to ride on her)


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That is a good point to bring up, most people wouldn't think of a horse being too 'fat' as unhealthy or anything. But, it is very unhealthy and can tremondouly cut the life short for an animal. 

Great job at getting the exrscize going for her! That is so sad that she couldn't even trot! What a life to live huh? Yuck!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

After she had been here a few months and dropped a few tonn lol, she actually did end up getting laminitis but cause she had aready lost a lot of weight and I caught onto it the first morning we were able to stop it before it got worse. So she is still ridable for my sister, and not sore on her hooves thank goodness. I will get on her, but only for 2-3 minutes to make sure shes not gonna be an egg for casey, I wouldnt get on her any longer cause I'm just every so slightly (a lot) to big for her lol.
She lost so much fat on her that her cover actually got to big on her, so out we went today and bought a new one.

There are lines on her face in the first photo and they were actually indented into her face from a miniature foal halter being left on for 3 years straight and she had literally started growing around it. so as soon as she was off that float we CUT off the halter and sat the rope over her neck for time being.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Aw! That is horrible! Poor baby =( She looks so happy and healthy in the last picture. 

The same thing happened with a Basset Hound I got from an human society. The dog came in morbidly obese, but I adopted her soon after and it was diet and walking time.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah it was, mum and dad were expecting to see this little tiny pocket purse miniature when we went to pick her up.. I did warn them though lol she was an unruly amazingly obese monster.

Thats good to hear then, it's always nice to hear that there are some people that actually care for their animals and strive to keep them healthy 
Gemma's so fit now lol, we started with walks to the end of my drive and back cause thats all she could handle without puffing (driveway is only 20m long, shocking!)

She's got an excellent jump on her now lol
View attachment 41759


View attachment 41760


View attachment 41761


View attachment 41763


View attachment 41764


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

**** pictures didn't show up... here they are: 
She's got an excellent jump on her now lol






Scopey or what? lol


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Aw! That's so cool! You guys have totally transformed her life =)


----------



## subienrob35 (Sep 26, 2010)

she is beautiful. you did a wonderfull job with her. me an my husband also rescued a pony from a man that lived near buy. he wanted 50 dollars for him but we explained that we would have to take him to the vet before talking him home around our other horses, from him being sick looking. so he agreed to give him to us. we where told he was two or three but when the vet looked at him he said that the pony was more like eight or nine, and he was a stud. he was 13.2 hands an weighted 450 he was in extremley bad shape, but now he is gelded an weights more than 900 pounds an in good shape although we still havent tried to ride him because he is still kind of scared of people.but hes getting used to us.


----------



## subienrob35 (Sep 26, 2010)

u guys done a wonderfull job. it make the horse feel so much more love for u when u rescue them, i think.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

This is Jester the day he was rescued from a lady who kept him in her pasture and couldn't afford to feed him.








And this is now!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

jesters coloring is crazy cool!!!!
i love his random brown patches :] annd he looks TONS better


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Man! That pony can jump!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Progression of Herbie: the yoyo horse.










































































And then he got sick and there was a terrible winter...









very beginning of the summer; just coming out of winter









Yesterday


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok, here is Sockett's before and after, he wasn't an abuse or neglect case and isn't a rescue, he got a bad respiratory infection before we got him, and lot *a lot* of weight. When we got him he was healthy, just thin.
These were taken August 17th, the day after we got him (he's my dad's),
(terrible pic, but it shows his condition pretty well),
















And these were taken today,


----------



## Redial (Oct 1, 2010)

This is my Mare's story, sorry about the music haha


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That was a very neat video! If I am not mistaken, that song is by Gretchen Wilson? And, I have _no_ reason why you would need to apologize for the music! Country music is the best lol. 

That little pony is so adorable! I'm glad they both have good homes now =)


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wowo Kudos to all of you. I Love Jester.

Here is mine. I adopted Hunter July 15, 2009. He was underfed, needed to be gelded, needed hernia surgery and needed some love. He has come a long ways in the past year.

Here he is a year ago

























And then this summer, he justed turned 3 and is a Quarter horse cross with???


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

redial said:


> this is my mare's story, sorry about the music haha
> 
> youtube - amber's movie



i love it!!!!!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh. My. Gosh. Hunter looks like Roy Roger's horse Trigger reincarnated! He's gorgeous!!!! Whatever his cross is (maybe QH/TB?), he's pretty!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Hunter, he is gorgoues! You have done an amazing job! Is that other palomino he is tied next to yours as well?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

SamboStar said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. Hunter looks like Roy Roger's horse Trigger reincarnated! He's gorgeous!!!! Whatever his cross is (maybe QH/TB?), he's pretty!


Thanks we think he is either welsh or arab as he has quite a refined face and he is only 14 hands (but still growing). He has quite the pony attitude too lol


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Hunter, he is gorgoues! You have done an amazing job! Is that other palomino he is tied next to yours as well?


That's my friends horse at my old barn, they look almost like mom and son but hunter stays darker than her.

This is them a year and a half ago








And then when I went over there in August - Hunter is catching up


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Bryar when we first bought him, then less than a month later


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Countmystrides, putting the weight on fast! Great job, no offense, but I hate to see people that think it takes a year to get weight on a horse. Fill em up


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

A few of my boy...one from when we first got him, then deeper into the winter, and then recent, and then recent-er. 



















































It's taking forever to get him to put weight over his haunches and topline though. 
His topline in particular is terrible. I suspect it will only build when he is ridden more. 
Which WAS going to begin last week but then he went and hurt his leg. :?


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

countmystrides, and cheshire, great job with your horses!

Hunter, haha, I had to do a double take at first like wait, are they the same horse? I almost said you had two beautiful palominos


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> countmystrides, and cheshire, great job with your horses!
> 
> Hunter, haha, I had to do a double take at first like wait, are they the same horse? I almost said you had two beautiful palominos



Hahaha Hunter has a much nicer head than the other one


----------



## mauihorsegal (Oct 11, 2010)

*Adorable video redial*

Also thanks to everyone else for sharing your rescue pics. I'm a lover of rescues. Redial, seems like a waste you're not riding that mare though. I can't ride my boy; he's arthritic in one knee. Don't know how to upload pics or I would, too, on another thread...
horsegal


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Breezey R.I.P.*

I hope no one minds, but I'd like to post a picture of my little girl. We tried SO hard to save her. She was gaining weight and looking so much better. Sadly we lost her about 5 weeks after bringing her home.
She did inspire me to try again with my Rascal, and I'll never forget her for it.
First picture is what I saw when I got her from the "pasture" she was kept in. 
Second is her on Monday before she passed in the early hours of Tuesday morning. 
Sweetest little darling I have ever owned. She was a blatant neglect case. I still miss her. This was April and May of this year.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Funny I never noticed the date on my camera was wrong before now. But you can see she was looking better and better.
Those were pressure sores that were FINALLY starting to heal with all the antibiotics, probiotics, red cell, vet visits, electrolytes, massages, and vitamin shots she was getting. Poor girl took them one and all like a champ. She even got to liking her cradle we built for her. Dang I miss her.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh poor baby! I'm sorry for your loss, I have lost two previous rescues. I was also inspired by them. I'm glad she at least got to be happy when she was with you. You did an amazing job with her =)


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

heres my girl Lekota. she wasnt a rescue, she was cared for but was in a padock with other horses that hounded her, she was the lowest of the low. she had bite markes and scratches oll over when i got her, poor thing =)

here she is the day i brought her home.(she looked pretty good in this photo)









3 months later.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

SilverSpur said:


> heres my girl Lekota. she wasnt a rescue, she was cared for but was in a padock with other horses that hounded her, she was the lowest of the low. she had bite markes and scratches oll over when i got her, poor thing =)
> 
> here she is the day i brought her home.(she looked pretty good in this photo)
> 
> ...


She is gorgeous


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, congrats everyone! This is such a heart warming thread!


----------



## LHS (Oct 26, 2010)

great job guys, keep up the good horse work!!!


----------

